# By who they star



## Divertido

Estoy tratando de decir, 'I don't have any favourite actors so I don't judge films by who's in them/stars in them'. Hasta el momento, y con alguna ayuda de lazarus1907, tengo: 'no tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por quienes las protagonizan'. 

¿Está bien?


----------



## rocstar

Está perfecto !


----------



## Dudu678

Enhorabuena. 

Un detalle mínimo:

_... no juzgo las películas por quiénes las protagonizan_.


----------



## rocstar

Tiene razón Dudu678.
-Quién- lleva tilde.
Rocstar.


----------



## Divertido

Gracias todo el mundo.


----------



## L4ut4r0

rocstar said:


> Tiene razón Dudu678.
> -Quién- lleva tilde.
> Rocstar.



Discrepo.

*quien**.*
 (Del lat. _quĕm_, acus. de _qui_).
* 1.     * pron. relat. Referido a personas, equivale a _que, el que, la que,_ etc., y a veces, a _el cual_ y sus variantes. _Mi padre, a quien respeto._ No varía de género, pero sí de número, y en singular puede referirse a un antecedente en plural. _Las personas de quien he recibido favores._ No puede construirse con artículo.

Aquí sería "No juzgo las películas por los que las protagonizan".


----------



## mhp

L4ut4r0 said:


> Discrepo.
> 
> *quien**.*
> (Del lat. _quĕm_, acus. de _qui_).
> * 1.     * pron. relat. Referido a personas, equivale a _que, el que, la que,_ etc., y a veces, a _el cual_ y sus variantes. _Mi padre, a quien respeto._ No varía de género, pero sí de número, y en singular puede referirse a un *antecedente *en plural. _Las personas de quien he recibido favores._ No puede construirse con artículo.
> 
> Aquí sería "No juzgo las películas por los que las protagonizan".



¿Cuál es el antecedente de «los» en tu frase?
Por ejemplo: «Las personas de *las *que he recibido favores». El antecedente de «las» es «personas».


----------



## L4ut4r0

mhp said:


> ¿Cuál es el antecedente de «los» en tu frase?
> Por ejemplo: «Las personas de *las *que he recibido favores». El antecedente de «las» es «personas».



No soy experto en gramática, pero veámoslo al revés: quiénes lleva acento cuando es un pronombre interrogativo. Y aquí (me parece que) "quienes protagonizan las películas" no son desconocidos,  y por lo tanto no sería un pronombre interrogativo.

*4.     * pron. interrog. ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. _¿Quién mató al comendador? Dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres._  U. t. c. pron. excl. _¡Quién supiera escribir!_


----------



## mhp

L4ut4r0 said:


> No soy experto en gramática, pero veámoslo al revés: quiénes lleva acento cuando es un pronombre interrogativo. Y aquí (me parece que) "quienes protagonizan las películas" *no son desconocidos*,  y por lo tanto no sería un pronombre interrogativo.
> 
> *4.     * pron. interrog. ORTOGR. Escr. con acento. _¿Quién mató al comendador? Dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres._  U. t. c. pron. excl. _¡Quién supiera escribir!_


  Tampoco soy yo. Pero creo que tú has dado en el clavo.

  El que se fue a Sevilla, perdió su silla

  Este «el» es desconocido. Y se puede decir

  Quien se fue a Sevilla, perdió su silla

  Este «quien» también es desconocido y se escribe sin tilde.


----------



## lazarus1907

De hecho, fui yo quien le recomendó a Divertido que omitiera la tilde, ya que una cosa es:

Iré a ver la película dependiendo de quiénes la interpreten.

y otra es:

No voy a ver las películas dependiendo de quienes las interpretan.


----------



## Divertido

Apenas puedo entender todo eso. íEstá muy complicado!

Entonces, en conclusión, debería escribir 'quienes' en lugar de 'los que' pero no debería escribir 'quienes' con un tilde. ¿Es correcto?


----------



## L4ut4r0

Divertido said:


> Apenas puedo entender todo eso. íEstá muy complicado!


Tienes razón, algunas de las reglas de acentos del español no están al alcance de la gente normal sino sólo de expertos en gramática.
 


Divertido said:


> Entonces, en conclusión, debería escribir 'quienes' en lugar de 'los que' pero no debería escribir 'quienes' con un tilde. ¿Es correcto?



"Quienes" sin tilde es sinónimo de "los que". Como en este caso /kjenes/ es sinónimo de "los que" se concluye que puedes escribir "quienes" sin tilde, o "los que".


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> De hecho, fui yo quien le recomendó a Divertido que omitiera la tilde, ya que una cosa es:
> 
> Iré a ver la película dependiendo de quiénes la interpreten.
> 
> y otra es:
> 
> No voy a ver las películas dependiendo de quienes las interpretan.


*4.* Cuando aparece precedido de la preposición _según, _o del verbo_ depender _o el adverbio_ independientemente _seguidos de la preposición_ de, _tiene valor interrogativo, es tónico y se escribe con tilde si equivale a ‘qué persona’: _«La ley funcionaba según quién fuera el encausado»_ (SchzOstiz _Infierno_ [Esp. 1995]); _«Mujer, depende de quién gane»_ (FnGómez _Bicicletas_ [Esp. 1982]); _«La educación, independientemente de quién la organice, tiene una dimensión social intrínseca» _(_Proceso_ [Méx.] 27.10.96). En cambio, si equivale a ‘la persona que’, tiene valor relativo, es átono y se escribe sin tilde (→ quien, 1): _«Triste o alegre, según quien la baile»_ (MDíez _Fuente_ [Esp. 1986]); _«El éxito o fracaso de estos negocios depende de quienes los dirigen»_ (Zúñiga _Fenómeno_ [Perú 1995]); _«La palabra sigue su curso independientemente de quien la escriba»_ (_San Juan_ [Esp.] 1-2.03).
DPD.

¡Es realmente sutil!


----------



## Dudu678

Entonces la pregunta es: ¿lleva tilde o no?

(Aunque en realidad lo que me corroe es: ¿llevo yo razón o no?)


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Dudu678 said:


> Entonces la pregunta es: ¿lleva tilde o no?
> 
> (Aunque en realidad lo que me corroe es: ¿llevo yo razón o no?)


Supongo, que aunque no es el mismo ejemplo que el de lazarus ni el del DPD:

No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por quienes las protagonizan. (= No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por _las personas que_ las protagonizan).

No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por quiénes las protagonizan. (= No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por _qué personas_ las protagonizan).

.


----------



## Prometo

Dudu, en una palabra, no.


----------



## mhp

Prometo said:


> Dudu, en una palabra, no.



Perhaps you did not read Pedro's replies before your response.
It is a question of intention and intonation--i.e. how the sentence is pronounced.


----------



## Prometo

Dear mhp,

I did read Pedro P. Calvo Morcilla's post, thank you.

However, it seems to me that his second sentence is "incorrect" Spanish.

The thought would have to be expressed thusly:

"... así que no juzgo las películas por --

¿ Quiénes las protagonizan?"

in order to go to tilde.  Quite uncommon, wouldn't you say?

The intention and intonation -- how Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo's second sentence is pronounced -- seems to me to obviate a diacritical mark in QUIENES.  You CAN NOT say "por qué pesonas" in proper Spanish, don't forget.

Besides, remember that QUIÉN and QUIEN are really 2 different words.

Also, I was being tongue-in-cheek with Dudu678's cute insouciance 

Your friend,

Prom


----------



## Ynez

L4ut4r0 said:


> Dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres.[/I]



Dime con el que andas y te diré lo que eres.

Ya, ya, la frase típica es la otra, pero el significado es el mismo....no me convence esto de "lo que" "la que" para demostrar el uso de "quién/quien".


----------



## Dudu678

Al contrario que otros foreros, no me creo en posesión de la verdad absoluta. Dicho esto, yo pronuncio ese _quienes/quiénes_ tónico. ¿Qué tal interpretándolo así?

_No juzgo las películas dependiendo de quiénes las protagonizan.
_
*Prometo*, no me he ofendido, sé que estabas de broma, pero... tu explicación no me acaba de convencer.

A veces me pregunto si este foro es bueno para la salud...


----------



## Ynez

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> *4.* Cuando aparece precedido de la preposición _según, _o del verbo_ depender _o el adverbio_ independientemente _seguidos de la preposición_ de, _tiene valor interrogativo, es tónico y se escribe con tilde si equivale a ‘qué persona’: _«La ley funcionaba según quién fuera el encausado»_ *La ley funcionaba según la persona que fuera el encausado* (SchzOstiz _Infierno_ [Esp. 1995]); _«Mujer, depende de quién gane»_* Mujer, depende de la persona que gane*(FnGómez _Bicicletas_ [Esp. 1982]); _«La educación, independientemente de quién la organice, tiene una dimensión social intrínseca» *La educación, independientemente de la persona que la organice, tiene una....* _(_Proceso_ [Méx.] 27.10.96). En cambio, si equivale a ‘la persona que’, tiene valor relativo, es átono y se escribe sin tilde (? quien, 1): _«Triste o alegre, según quien la baile»_ (MDíez _Fuente_ [Esp. 1986]); _«El éxito o fracaso de estos negocios depende de quienes los dirigen»_ (Zúñiga _Fenómeno_ [Perú 1995]); _«La palabra sigue su curso independientemente de quien la escriba»_ (_San Juan_ [Esp.] 1-2.03).
> DPD.
> 
> ¡Es realmente sutil!



Bueno, yo no habré pillado la sutileza, pero no estoy de acuerdo con ese párrafo del DPD. Para mí, todos esos "quien" son con acento, y el del ejemplo inicial también.

No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por quienes las protagonizan. (No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas porque no me gustan los actores que las protagonizan) --> No tiene sentido, por eso pienso que la frase original es con "quiénes".

No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por quiénes las protagonizan. (= No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas dependiéndo de qué personas las protagonizan). --> Esta es la que me parece a mí que es.


----------



## Prometo

Gracias, Dudu.

Divertido,

When you translate WHO, give it a tilde when it is a QUESTION... not otherwise.

There may be some minor exceptions to this but nothing to worry about until you are writing in academia.


----------



## Ynez

Prometo said:


> Gracias, Dudu.
> 
> Divertido,
> 
> When you translate WHO, give it a tilde when it is a QUESTION... not otherwise.
> 
> There may be some minor exceptions to this but nothing to worry about until you are writing in academia.



According to that, there is nothing to worry about if he just doesn't write any tilde at all...so what?


----------



## Prometo

Ynez, no tan calvo que se le vean los sesos...


----------



## Ynez

I thought I had found some generalization in:

who/whom = quiénes
those who = quienes

but I also saw exceptions, so this is not easy...

Edit:

The problem with the exceptions was sentences like:

To whom it may concern = A quien pueda interesar

And some others in which "whom" is totally related to the preposition and won't be substituted by who.

So right now...I think a general rule is:

Who/or whom if it could be substituted by who = quiénes
those who/whom = quienes

Tell me who you are talking to (to whom you are talking) = Dime con quién estás hablando
Don't talk too much to those who won't listen = No hables mucho a quienes no escuchan.

Taking also into account that in non-defining sentences (explicativas) in Spanish it is "quien" and in English "who":

Mis amigos, quienes (que/los cuales) viven en Marte, son my simpáticos = My friends, who live in Mars, are very friendly.

Probably it is not a final rule, but it may be a starting (complicated one).


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ynez said:


> but I also saw exceptions, so this is not easy...


Muy sutil...


----------



## Ynez

Pedro, ahora estoy en una fase en la que ya no veo excepciones a la última generalización. Anda, piensa un poco cuando te aburras a ver si sacamos esto 

Nada, nada, ya he vuelto a ver casos en los que no...por ahora me rindo


----------



## mhp

Así las veo yo:
No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por quienes las protagonizan, sea Brad Pitt o Teresa de Calcuta.
  No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por quiénes las protagonizan, sea Brad Pitt o «Gupi Golberg».


----------



## jmx

Confieso que no he leído el hilo completo. 

Lo que yo veo es esto :

_'No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por *quiénes* las protagonizan' = 'No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por *quiénes son los que* las protagonizan'_

Las 2 frases tienen sentido. Ahora ...

_'No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por *quienes* las protagonizan' = 'No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por *los que* las protagonizan' = 'No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por* las personas que* las protagonizan' _

Estas frases son ligeramente ambiguas, el 'por' se puede interpretar como 'en lugar de'. Pero el contexto no va en ese sentido, y yo interpreto que estas 3 frases tiene un significado casi idéntico a las 2 primeras.

Mi conclusión : con o sin tilde tenemos 2 frases diferentes, pero de significado prácticamente igual. Al Hablar enfáticamente, la tonicidad sería distinta en ambas, pero coloquialmente casi casi se pierde la diferencia.

¿ Alguien se apunta ?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ynez said:


> Pedro, ahora estoy en una fase en la que ya no veo excepciones a la última generalización. Anda, piensa un poco cuando te aburras a ver si sacamos esto


Lo he estado pensando pero a la única conclusión que he llegado es a esta:
quién = qué persona
quien = la persona que
El pronombre interrogativo (1) introduce un valor especulativo en el discurso;

_«La ley funcionaba según quién fuera el encausado». _-Hacemos hincapié en que no sabemos quiénes serán los encausados.
_«Mujer, depende de quién gane». _-Hacemos hincapié en que no sabemos quién ganará.
_«La educación, independientemente de quién la organice, tiene una dimensión social intrínseca». _-Hacemos hincapié en que no importa que no sepamos quiénes organizan la educación.

En estas no nos preguntamos nada:_
«Triste o alegre, según quien la baile». _-El que la baila hace que sea triste o alegre._
«El éxito o fracaso de estos negocios depende de quienes los dirigen»._ -Los que dirigen hacen que los negocios lleguen o no a buen puerto._
«La palabra sigue su curso independientemente de quien la escriba». -Los que escriben no evitan que la palabra siga su curso. _

Pero todo es bastante etéreo...

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> Así las veo yo:
> No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por quienes las protagonizan, sea Brad Pitt o Teresa de Calcuta.
> No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por quiénes las protagonizan, sea Brad Pitt o «Gupi Golberg».


Me encanta. Qué manera tan graciosa de explicarlo...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

jmartins said:


> Confieso que no he leído el hilo completo.
> 
> Lo que yo veo es esto :
> 
> _'No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por *quiénes* las protagonizan' = 'No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por *quiénes son los que* las protagonizan'_
> 
> Las 2 frases tienen sentido. Ahora ...
> 
> _'No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por *quienes* las protagonizan' = 'No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por *los que* las protagonizan' = 'No tengo actores preferidos, así que no juzgo las películas por* las personas que* las protagonizan' _
> 
> Estas frases son ligeramente ambiguas, el 'por' se puede interpretar como 'en lugar de'. Pero el contexto no va en ese sentido, y yo interpreto que estas 3 frases tiene un significado casi idéntico a las 2 primeras.
> 
> Mi conclusión : con o sin tilde tenemos 2 frases diferentes, pero de significado prácticamente igual. Al Hablar enfáticamente, la tonicidad sería distinta en ambas, pero coloquialmente casi casi se pierde la diferencia.
> 
> ¿ Alguien se apunta ?


Creo que por ahí van los tiros... ¡me apunto jmartins!


----------



## Ynez

Yo he visto el "por" en la de "quien" sin acento como "a causa de":

No tengo actores favoritos, así que no juzgo las películas por (a causa de) quienes las protagonizan.

No tiene sentido, pero como yo estoy defendiendo que ese "quién" va con tilde...ahhh 

¡Si estamos más que apuntados jmartins! Yo me he ido al foro de English only y todo a preguntar algo relacionado.


----------



## Ynez

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Lo he estado pensando pero a la única conclusión que he llegado es a esta:
> quién = qué persona
> quien = la persona que
> El pronombre interrogativo (1) introduce un valor especulativo en el discurso;
> 
> _«La ley funcionaba según quién fuera el encausado». _-Hacemos hincapié en que no sabemos quiénes serán los encausados.
> _«Mujer, depende de quién gane». _-Hacemos hincapié en que no sabemos quién ganará.
> _«La educación, independientemente de quién la organice, tiene una dimensión social intrínseca». _-Hacemos hincapié en que no importa que no sepamos quiénes organizan la educación.
> 
> En estas no nos preguntamos nada:_
> «Triste o alegre, según quien la baile». _-El que la baila hace que sea triste o alegre._
> «El éxito o fracaso de estos negocios depende de quienes los dirigen»._ -Los que dirigen hacen que los negocios lleguen o no a buen puerto._
> «La palabra sigue su curso independientemente de quien la escriba». -Los que escriben no evitan que la palabra siga su curso. _
> 
> Pero todo es bastante etéreo...
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.



Vaya lío. Esta frase es la única que yo veo más que puede ir sin acento:

«El éxito o fracaso de estos negocios depende de quienes los dirigen»


En el quote de antes, escribí las de arriba en negrita poniendo "la persona que", y en todas se puede hacer. Ahora lo haré con las de abajo:

Triste o alegre según qué persona la baile.
El éxito o fracaso de los negocios depende de qué personas los dirigen.
La palabra sigue su curso independientemente de qué persona la escriba.

¿Me comprendes???  

Mira, quizás lo de "qué persona" y "la persona que" valga en algunas ocasiones, no sé, pero desde luego en ese párrafo no. Y ya te digo que a mí me parece que todas las de los ejemplos del DPD deberían ir con tilde. La que te puse como excepción la veo con dos sentidos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Ynez said:


> Vaya lío. Esta frase es la única que yo veo más que puede ir sin acento:
> 
> «El éxito o fracaso de estos negocios depende de quienes los dirigen»
> 
> 
> En el quote de antes, escribí las de arriba en negrita poniendo "la persona que", y en todas se puede hacer. Ahora lo haré con las de abajo:
> 
> Triste o alegre según qué persona la baile.
> El éxito o fracaso de los negocios depende de qué personas los dirigen.
> La palabra sigue su curso independientemente de qué persona la escriba.
> 
> ¿Me comprendes???
> 
> Mira, quizás lo de "qué persona" y "la persona que" valga en algunas ocasiones, no sé, pero desde luego en ese párrafo no. Y ya te digo que a mí me parece que todas las de los ejemplos del DPD deberían ir con tilde. La que te puse como excepción la veo con dos sentidos.


Pero es que yo estoy dando por hecho todo el tiempo _que las dos formas son válidas. _Mi teoría es que si pones la tilde tiene valor interrogativo indirecto y aportas cierto matiz especulativo en el discurso.


----------



## Ynez

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Pero es que yo estoy dando por hecho todo el tiempo _que las dos formas son válidas. _Mi teoría es que si pones la tilde tiene valor interrogativo indirecto y aportas cierto matiz especulativo en el discurso.



Pues si no encontramos otra solución mejor, yo me apunto a esto


----------



## Dudu678

Ynez said:


> Pues si no encontramos otra solución mejor, yo me apunto a esto


Yo también. Por un lado me parece bastante razonable, además de ser lo que dice la RAE.

Vale, venga. Sí, digo que ambas son correctas porque así lo que yo dije es correcto.


----------

